
  Are Bing Users Twice As Likely To Click On An Ad Than Google Users?  - ExJournalist
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/24/are-bing-users-are-twice-as-likely-to-click-on-an-ad-than-google-users/
======
ajg1977
The author's rationale of "the law of large numbers" being responsible is
awfully suspect, but then it is Techcrunch. More likely Bing users are
currently less desensitized to sponsored results than long term users of
Google.

